# Crack in aluminum hull



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good place to have a cracked aluminum hull welded. I have an Alumacraft 16.5 foot side console and I was sitting in garage beside my boat and noticed what looks like a stress crack under the paint, the paint is raised in a line running from about the waterline to the keel. It does not leak but after thinking about it for a month, I don't want a catastrophic failure when miles out into lake Erie. I think I would like to get it fixed but I also don't want it to look like crap when it is done. I have seen some pics of awful weld jobs on the internet and I would be sick to have my boat look like some of those. I don't mind spending more to get a nice job. I know people who can fix fiberglass boats but not aluminum. I would like to find a place within a hundred miles or so of Northeast Ohio. My boat is 20 years old but is always either fishing or in the garage. It looks almost brand new. Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow! enogh to make a guy cry, I,d do a google search. good luck. you might have to strip the boat to do this ?ask lots of questions.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good welder is going to want the interior in the area of the weld removed to prevent a fire. If there is foam on the other side it will need to be removed. Add a patch at least 2 inches wide the length of the crack. Look for the hull damage or loose structural supports that caused the crack. Then find a GOOD welder to do it.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it a riveted boat? I had that problem on a riveted boat. Checked with a couple welders that were recommended by boat repair shops on lake Erie. Neither would touch it because of leakage problems that the heat would cause to the rivets and seams. Checked with insurance and they totalled it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had a friend that was involved in a wreck. the boat looked fine. we took it out on Erie and stopped to fish. the boat started filling with water. we tried starting the motor but the pulleys and belts threw water on the distributor cap drowning it out. while the others dipped water with a 5 gallon bucket and liter bottles I removed the cap and dried it out. shielding the cap he started the motor and took off. we caught up with the water as it wasn't coming in as fast. got back to the ramp and found a large stress crack on both sides just below the waterline. we stopped drilled the cracks and had it welded. but the welds didn't hold. had to patch them. he didn't have insurance on his boat. if you are insured turn it over to them. good luck.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

#1 Insurance.?

How far away from S of Youngstown, are you?
Can you post a picture? Is it sitting on Bunks or rollers?

I had successful weld jobs on 2 of my aluminum boats.
I got a 16" crack on a 21' Starcraft splash rail. Had to tear it completely apart & add many rivets & aluminum angles for side to floor supports. She still floats. 
The welder, from Campbell Oh placed a heavy-walled aluminum pipe inside of the 'v' rail & welded it in solid. No more flexing, no more crack. That welder is no longer with us.
I also cracked the side/ top rail of my Mirrowcraft 16'. A weld shop in New Middletown easily welded it back up. (friend of a friend)

If everything else fails,,,,,, You could, at least, give him a call,,,, maybe send him a picture.


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for some suggestions. I am in Sandusky till Sunday but I will take a few photos and try to post. The longer that I look at that crack the more concerned I get. That boat has been a tank but I am now scared to take anyone else out with me especially the grandkids. I will snap some pics on Sunday. Thanks


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Something seems off here....to me at least.

If the boat is still water tight, do you really have a crack in the aluminum hull?

How could there be a visible crack on the outside of the hull......that hasn't made its way to the inside of the hull? I'm guessing that your hull is between .080 and .125 inches thick.

Can you really have a crack or some type of material failure on just the outside when the material is so thin to begin with?

Is it possible this is a paint imperfection? Was some material trapped between the paint and the aluminum?


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2018)

I tend to agree, might be defect of sorts. While you are in Sandusky (I live here) there are some surveyors you could get a professional opinion from but I cannot suggest any for aluminum.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, if there's a crack then there also must a leak. That sounds way too big to not notice a major leak.


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

No leaking. The paint is raised up in a somewhat straight line. I will post some pics when I get back home. It would be nice if it was just the paint. It is a riveted boat and the line runs about an inch behind the rivet line. I am 66 and was hoping to have this boat last the rest of my life. My daughter lives in Sandusky. Maybe next week I could have a boat surveyor take a look or maybe you guys can diagnose after seeing some pics. I appreciate all the ideas. Wife also does not like idea of new boat.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

If it is a crack I would call Alumacraft they may be able to help you out.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

can you run some type of scope that mechanics or plumbers use in through one of your access hatches to see what it looks like from the inside?


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Theres a way to tell if you actually have a crack. You'll have to remove the paint that surrounds the suspected area then use dye penetrant. Paint doesn't really stick to aluminum well, might just have a spot with poor paint adhesion.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm guessing its in the paint. a crack that size would surely open up on erie. but like a lot of things its just my opinion.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Are sure its paint instead of a sticker down the side


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My 14' had a transom crack and a water leak. They can be tough to find on the inside, so we partial filled the boat and found the leak from the bottem. We also used compressed air and a spray bottle to check the cracks for leaks.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If no water is coming through the hull, how can there be a leak in the hull?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Big Bird said:


> No leaking. The paint is raised up in a somewhat straight line. I will post some pics when I get back home. It would be nice if it was just the paint. It is a riveted boat and the line runs about an inch behind the rivet line. I am 66 and was hoping to have this boat last the rest of my life. My daughter lives in Sandusky. Maybe next week I could have a boat surveyor take a look or maybe you guys can diagnose after seeing some pics. I appreciate all the ideas. Wife also does not like idea of new boat.


make acses to the crack and rivet aluminum sheet with adhesive 4" from the crack.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> If no water is coming through the hull, how can there be a leak in the hull?


Do you mean if it's cracked how could water NOT be coming in?..he said no leaks.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Do you mean if it's cracked how could water NOT be coming in?..he said no leaks.


Meaning he probably has no leak.....and that the dye will likely do no good.


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

I took a couple of pics. I also opened up rear battery compartment to verify no water leaks. I looked up original specs for my boat and it may have a double thickness bow, it is stated as an X2 hull. Hopefully it is just a crack in the paint.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

You gonna sand a small area and see what it looks like?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> make acses to the crack and rivet aluminum sheet with adhesive 4" from the crack.


if you patch the crack go to each end of the crack and drill a small hole. this is called stop drilling, it prevents the crack from getting larger. but you must drill the very end of the crack. that is if it is cracked.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe its the pics, but it almost looks like a drip than ran down the side. Doesn’t look like a crack to me.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Doesnt look like a crack to me looks like its just the paint scratched do like reeltime said sand the paint off


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

While I haven't seen this in person, this appears cosmetic to me.

Could be 100% wrong.


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

I will sand a small patch of paint off and see. There are other places on bottom where it is scuffed and scratched from use so it won't be noticeable. I hope it is only cosmetic but it has not been there for longer than a month or so. I would have noticed it.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

That line looks like it runs across the hull and also across the riveted on keel. Two pieces of metal cracking along the same line like that would be unlikely. I would sand the keel first just to see what it looks like.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking at the very top of the first pic., up at top where the rivets are, it looks as though this 'crack' actually starts on the aluminum that is riveted onto the lower(different piece of aluminum) piece of aluminum and extends downward towards the bottom of the boat...them onto yet a third piece of aluminum that looks to be your keel guard.
Thinkin it's unlikely that you would have three separate pieces of aluminum cracking in a somewhat straight line like that. Especially three separate pieces that are riveted together and not welded.
Is there any sign of anything going on above that top rivet in the top pic. or just coming out of the bottom of that top rivet?
Almost looks as though something(chemical...I.E. brake fluid,acetone,etc) has ran down the paint eroding it a bit.
Either that or maybe something metal went underneath the boat sideways while drifting scratching it....or anyone pull a metal anchor up from that angle?
Looking at the bottom pic. at the very top rivet in the longest line if rivets, is that a scratch on the head of that rivet that lines up with the rest of the 'crack'?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks more like an anchor or a piece of wire got against the hull and scratched the hull. i just don't see a crack going from the hull to the keel. if you had a crack that long it would be leaking badly. but it really looks like a chemical of some kind got on the hull and ran down. it could be something that got on the hull before it was painted and just now causing the paint to come off.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Bird said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to have a cracked aluminum hull welded. I have an Alumacraft 16.5 foot side console and I was sitting in garage beside my boat and noticed what looks like a stress crack under the paint, the paint is raised in a line running from about the waterline to the keel. It does not leak but after thinking about it for a month, I don't want a catastrophic failure when miles out into lake Erie. I think I would like to get it fixed but I also don't want it to look like crap when it is done. I have seen some pics of awful weld jobs on the internet and I would be sick to have my boat look like some of those. I don't mind spending more to get a nice job. I know people who can fix fiberglass boats but not aluminum. I would like to find a place within a hundred miles or so of Northeast Ohio. My boat is 20 years old but is always either fishing or in the garage. It looks almost brand new. Thanks if anyone can help.


A good friend of mine just had to have this done he took it to an aluminum welding shop and they took care of the problem my advise would be definitely contact an aluminum welding shop or someone that does aluminum welding and have them check it they can probably take care of the problem for you


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i do not like welding,the riveting is stronger and beter.i am certifyd welder.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

leevel it out and fill with water , dont cover anything important with warter and crawl under and look for leaks... doesnt look like crack....


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

2x hull is double thickness. I have the same on my Trophy 175. talk with alumacraft before you do anything to it!!! looking at it, i am not fully convinced it is a crack at all. It looks like a paint issue as the "crack" appears to run through the keel V which is a separate piece of aluminum from the hull plating. As well at the top of the crack it appears to run through the what i believe is another piece of aluminum (chine guard).


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

I have looked closely and sanded some paint off. It appears that the paint has crazed similar to the way old glazed dishes get sometimes. One of you mentioned that the crack extended thru 3 different pieces of aluminum and I also think it would be unlikely. The paint flakes off the area with a razor knife and it is very thick almost like an eggshell. I am feeling better about the situation and will pull it out of garage tomorrow and maybe polish where I sanded just to make sure. I really appreciate all the suggestions, you guys are all awesome. I will update after Dr and dentist tomorrow if I can still walk and have any teeth remaining. Thanks!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Big Bird said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to have a cracked aluminum hull welded. I have an Alumacraft 16.5 foot side console and I was sitting in garage beside my boat and noticed what looks like a stress crack under the paint, the paint is raised in a line running from about the waterline to the keel. It does not leak but after thinking about it for a month, I don't want a catastrophic failure when miles out into lake Erie. I think I would like to get it fixed but I also don't want it to look like crap when it is done. I have seen some pics of awful weld jobs on the internet and I would be sick to have my boat look like some of those. I don't mind spending more to get a nice job. I know people who can fix fiberglass boats but not aluminum. I would like to find a place within a hundred miles or so of Northeast Ohio. My boat is 20 years old but is always either fishing or in the garage. It looks almost brand new. Thanks if anyone can help.


Big bird. If u have had it in the water and have had the crack area under the water and under pressure there is no leak. If it is cracked' it is not cracked all the way thru' but that is not very likely. I had a 16 fter and it hit something. It was a sylvan. I ended up taking it back to them because they had a tank and I had loose rivets. They fixed it and I got it back in a week. Now I have a G3 made by Yamaha and earlier this summer I hit some big water at Lake Erie and have a leak somewhere. Took it to 1 guy who said he could fix it. He had it for a month. He lied. He couldn't fix a bathtub. Still waiting on another place to call me. My dealer went out of business. There is a place in Toledo that supposedly fixes them. After looking at the pics. Its the paint, not a crack.

Snuff


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

snuff1 said:


> Big bird. If u have had it in the water and have had the crack area under the water and under pressure there is no leak. If it is cracked' it is not cracked all the way thru' but that is not very likely. I had a 16 fter and it hit something. It was a sylvan. I ended up taking it back to them because they had a tank and I had loose rivets. They fixed it and I got it back in a week. Now I have a G3 made by Yamaha and earlier this summer I hit some big water at Lake Erie and have a leak somewhere. Took it to 1 guy who said he could fix it. He had it for a month. He lied. He couldn't fix a bathtub. Still waiting on another place to call me. My dealer went out of business. There is a place in Toledo that supposedly fixes them. After seeing the pics. Guarantee. Not a crack in the aluminum. It's under the paint.
> 
> Snuff


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the "dirty little secret" of aluminum boats. And I have owned several. It is very hard to fix an aluminum hull. The aluminum is so thin, so hard to weld. If there is foam, etc. it burns it. They build aluminum boats with think layers of a rubber like material between the aluminum sheets when they weld them. The heat of welding can melt or damage these. Rivets pretty much always eventually leak, yes, even on Lunds. There is a reason that many aluminum boat companies went to welded hulls. But a hole, a puncture, a stress fracture in even a welded hull at a stress point (and they are there) and you are in the frying pan. It is one thing to fix a 14 foot open boat with access to both sides and no foam, but an 18 foot Tracker, Alumaweld, Lund, Crestliner, etc., you are looking at real trouble. A fiberglass boat can be easily fixed to be both cosmetically and structurally almost like new if it gets a crack or a hole. Not so aluminum. And I am a guy who mostly has owned aluminum boats.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Yeah, what softshellcrab said....I know a guy that ground off the paint and scuffed the metal then put JB weld on the crack and painted over it. Last I knew they were still running it, but he didn't take it to Erie anymore. I think if your gonna run on Erie a cracked hull is terminal in the boats Softshellcrab described. Something to think about the next time you just have to get out to the fish fast and throttle up in those 3 footers. Every time I see a smaller boat bow up and slamming waves I just cringe. Slow it up and be kind to your boat, even then your gonna take enough hits.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

on the other hand... i have a 17 crestliner from 1986 and rthe rollers in the back caused a crack right next to the rollers. rolled the boat back to clear the cracks, ground them out and epoxied , painted and havent had any problems.. and i beat that old boat stupid on erie.. i ask my buds do you want to fold it in half on the way out or on the way in hahahah 6 mi out yesterday and 40 mph... i have only launched off a wave and cleared the prop once ... my little tin boat gotta love it


----------



## dennis ward (Jan 19, 2012)

Big Bird said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to have a cracked aluminum hull welded. I have an Alumacraft 16.5 foot side console and I was sitting in garage beside my boat and noticed what looks like a stress crack under the paint, the paint is raised in a line running from about the waterline to the keel. It does not leak but after thinking about it for a month, I don't want a catastrophic failure when miles out into lake Erie. I think I would like to get it fixed but I also don't want it to look like crap when it is done. I have seen some pics of awful weld jobs on the internet and I would be sick to have my boat look like some of those. I don't mind spending more to get a nice job. I know people who can fix fiberglass boats but not aluminum. I would like to find a place within a hundred miles or so of Northeast Ohio. My boat is 20 years old but is always either fishing or in the garage. It looks almost brand new. Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

I had an old fisher marine 14' flat bottom that broke a weld at front bow bottom corner. Had it welded about 2". Then it went bad all around the weld overtime. Sold it. I will never have a welded crack repair again. Sealant and a patch if my old tracker develops a issue will be the fix.


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I have been out of town but this morning I took a dremmel grinder and ground off all the paint and primer in 2 spots. I polished the bare aluminum and can see no crack in the aluminum. I think it is just a paint defect thank god. I have been sick to my stomach and have been scared to go back to Erie, especially by myself. I have attached 2 photos, 1 from the keel and 1 from the bottom section. I appreciate all of you, many thanks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Big Bird said:


> Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I have been out of town but this morning I took a dremmel grinder and ground off all the paint and primer in 2 spots. I polished the bare aluminum and can see no crack in the aluminum. I think it is just a paint defect thank god. I have been sick to my stomach and have been scared to go back to Erie, especially by myself. I have attached 2 photos, 1 from the keel and 1 from the bottom section. I appreciate all of you, many thanks.


closeup like those photos almost makes it look like something dripped and ran down the hull.

clearly you need to abuse that hull more on some sand and rocks. if you have scratches, you will not notice the other stuff...

1st time into rocks with my new boat, friend reeled the boat into the shallows to retrieve his hungup lure - i can still hear the hull dragging... however, my favorite scratches is the ice line from a February trip in TN and the comment, that water looks funny, then the breaking of ice on my Alumacraft Ice-Breaker...

those 2x hulls are tough!


----------

